# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Cili Nga Prinderit Eshte me i Dashur Per femijet ?

## engjulli_peje^

Cili mendon se Nga Perinderit eshte me i Dashur dhe me i dhene Per Femijet.

Mendimi im eshte Se :

Babai ka peshen me Te rende dhe eshte me i dashur per Femijen e Vete .
Arsyja : Sdua te bej ndarje ,si nena dhe baba kan nje pesh mbi dashurin mbi femijet e tyre, Nena e shpreh dashurin per femijet , kurse Babai e Vuan Dashurin dhe nuk e shpreh , Ky eshte mendimi im mbi Prindin 

Pres Pergjigjet Tuaja 

A eshte nena apo babai ai qe ju do me shume !!

----------


## Kaçurrelsja

Dashuria e prinderve duhet te jete perhere njelloj por asnjehere nuk eshte ashtu.
Sado qe te doje babi dhe ta duash ti dhe te beje shume per femine e vet, gjithmone do te dominoje ajo dashuria e mamit sepse eshte natyra e till.

Mua me duan te dy prinderit dhe i dua dhe une jashte mase por nuk e di ,
dashuria marredhenese eshte ndryshe me secilin prinde. Ndoshta munde te jete si the ti Engjull Peje qe babi e ka me te veshtire ta shprehe dashurine, po prap nuk e di, s'ma mbush menjen dot.

Jam shume krenare per dashurine familjare qe kemi dhe i puth shume nga larg!!! 




Po ku jane mendimet e tua??????????????
S'ka pergjigje hiq.......................

----------


## niktironci

Femija i do njelloj te dy prinderit,por cili nga prinderit tregohet me i afruar me femijen, per kete dua te them,ne nje menyre ose ne nje tjeter krijon mardhenie te vecanta.Disa njeres e kane shume te lehte komunikimin me femijet, kurse disa te tjere jo.
Perse sepse edukimi i prinderve nuk eshte i njellojte. Ne qofte se nena ku eshte rritur dhe edukuar ne nje familje me edukate dhe kulture, sigurisht edhe femijet e saj ne menyre( mund ta quaj instiktive) , do ti edukoj edhe femijet e saj, sepse ajo nuk di tjeter menyre. Pra kemi te kunderten te cilen besoj nuk eshte e nevojshme ta shpjegoj.
Ne nje menyre ose ne nje tjeter, femija mund te beje nje lloj diferencimi ne mardheniet me prinderit, por nuk mund te them qe do me shume njerin se tjetri.
Une per vehten time i dua njesoj te dy, por anoj pak nga babai, sepse eshte me i urte, dhe pothuaj nuk ankohet kurre edhe kur eshte i semure, dhe jo se nenen e dua me pak sepse e di me sa vuajtje dhe mundime me ka rritur.Mund te them qe eshte nje diference shume e vogel e pa perfillshme.
Per mendimin tim prinderit duhen njelloj , sigurisht ketu nuk perfshij rastet e vecanta, por flas ne pergjithesi.

----------


## selina_21

> Dashuria e prinderve duhet te jete perhere njelloj por asnjehere nuk eshte ashtu.
> Sado qe te doje babi dhe ta duash ti dhe te beje shume per femine e vet, gjithmone do te dominoje ajo dashuria e mamit sepse eshte natyra e till.
> 
> Mua me duan te dy prinderit dhe i dua dhe une jashte mase por nuk e di ,
> dashuria marredhenese eshte ndryshe me secilin prinde. Ndoshta munde te jete si the ti Engjull Peje qe babi e ka me te veshtire ta shprehe dashurine, po prap nuk e di, s'ma mbush menjen dot.
> 
> Jam shume krenare per dashurine familjare qe kemi dhe i puth shume nga larg!!! 
> 
> 
> ...


 :buzeqeshje: 
Jam plotesisht dakort me menimin tend.Dashuria
E Prinderve...............Duhet te jete e njejte per te 2

----------


## ildushja

Dashuria e prinderve nuk duhet krahasuar, pasi prinderit tan kan ndare detyra midis njeri tjetrit, ne familje tradicjonale babai ka me pak kohe per familjen dhe eshte lekepruresi ne shtepi. 

Ajo varet nga prindi ne prind, dhe per nenen qe thon ajo e ka mbajtur ne gji etj etj... me duket gabim, vertet nena ne muajt e pare eshte ajo qe i rri me afer, natyrisht por mendoj se ne pergjithesi varet nga familja ne famiilje.

----------


## no name

_Ta mbeshtes dushe mendimin lol
 

P.S Mile je tine?  se mi ke thare syckat kohet e fundit _

----------


## ildushja

Mile me bej pm msn.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## landi87

Per mendimin tim dashuria nuk mund te jete e njejte e te dy prinderve sepse askush nuk e di se cila eshte dashuria e tjetrit pavarsisht se shfaqet nga njeri apo me pak nga tjetri. kete gje e dine vetem ata vete qe jane prinder dhe une kur te behem do te kthej nje pergjigje akoma me te sakte

----------


## RaPSouL

Nenen me shume  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Milkway

te dy prinderit duhen njesoj dhe na duan njesoj 
po ka nga ata baballar qe nuk din ta shprehin dashurin e tyre ndaj femijeve dhe te femijet krijohet bindja se babi nuk na do por vetem nena 
edhe te ne ne kete kohe nenat kan me shum kohe te lir per ti ndegjuar problemet e femijeve dhe ato behen me te dashura 

mendimi im

----------


## sybukura

Dashuria e nenes eshte e pazevendesueshme ,nuk e hedh poshte dashurine e babait(te me falin baballaret) por perkushtimi qe tregon nena per femijet eshte absolut.
Pershendetje te gjitha nenave.

----------


## Milkway

dhe baballarve gjithashtu se edhe ata din ti duan femijen e tyre

----------


## landi87

> Dashuria e nenes eshte e pazevendesueshme ,nuk e hedh poshte dashurine e babait(te me falin baballaret) por perkushtimi qe tregon nena per femijet eshte absolut.
> Pershendetje te gjitha nenave.


nuk eshte se bgaballaret nuk kane perkushtim por gjithmone atyre ne kete menyre u bien vlerat nga tipa si puna jote por ti a do buke kur te shkosh ne shtepi? A do leke per me pi kafe kur te dalesh? Dhe ky perkushtim eshte por ne nje menyre tjeter.

----------


## TOKIO HOTEL

nuk i ndaj dot sepse kur nena rrine ne shpi te na rriste ne babai rroptoheshe ne pun per te na sjell buken e gojes,

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Te dy!!!!!!!!!

----------


## morrison

Ajo varet nga njeriu, ka baballare qe jane te dashur ka dhe baballare polica. Po kshu edhe nenat ka te dashura ka dhe isterike. Rendesi ka qe tek ata brenda tyre ekziston dashuria prinderore.

----------

